# If you saw a Ringwraith outside your window



## Mr.Underhill (Dec 28, 2022)

Would that terrify you?


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Sunday at 8:59 PM)

In all honesty, most definitely. 

I’d want to be all cool about it but in reality I wouldn’t haha


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Sunday at 10:49 PM)

Honestly wouldn't surprise me, they'd fit in with the rest of the bunch here.
The horse would be odd though.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 6:15 AM)

From the first moment I'd see it, I'd probably secretly call out in heart (best to remain silent and not speak audibly so that they don't find me...):

_Aiya Eärendil, elenion ancalima! A, Elbereth Gilthoniel!_

(Yes, even myself of the Valier, second in reverence to the Starkindler herself, would call upon her. Because I'd probably be protecting a few others who happen to be residing beside me and hiding from them. I'm uttering her name more for the sake of protecting the others.  )


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 10:38 AM)

🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 said:


> From the first moment I'd see it, I'd probably secretly call out in heart (best to remain silent and not speak audibly so that they don't find me...):
> 
> _Aiya Eärendil, elenion ancalima! A, Elbereth Gilthoniel!_


And I'd be like:

_Yes? Who has asked for my aid upon this fleeting moment?_


----------



## Eljorahir (Monday at 11:43 AM)

I'd open the window and yell, "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik, lord of carrion!"

That's how you scare off a Ringwraith. Works every time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 11:44 AM)

Eljorahir said:


> I'd open the window and yell, "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik, lord of carrion!"
> 
> That's how you scare off a Ringwraith. Works every time.


Yeah. And if you're a woman, BOOM! Just grab a sword!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 11:48 AM)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> And I'd be like:
> 
> _Yes? Who has asked for my aid upon this fleeting moment?_


And thus I'd respond:

_'Tis I, Yavanna Kementári, but I ask for thy aid to protect those that dwell with me, and nay mysel-_

*gets cut off by the shriek of a Nazgul coming dangerously close to the hiding place*


----------

